# Ladies im Süden



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2009)

Wer von Euch ist aus dem (zur Zeit leider alles andere als sonnigen) Süden? Bei mir handelt es sich um LL.

Und wer von Euch hat zwischendurch auch mal Lust, eine reine Mädelstour zu fahren? Egal ob Andechs-Einkehr oder Trainingsrunde (ab Frühjahr gern auch wieder mit dem RR!) oder auch - mit mehr Federweg - an Isar oder Würm unterwegs...  

Ich bin sehr gern mit Männern unterwegs, aber manchmal ist eben eine Mädelstruppe... Na, Ihr wisst schon:    kommunikativer, informativer.


----------



## jjules (18. Oktober 2009)

Wär ich sofort dabei...freu mich immer auf neue Bekanntschaften. Hab zwar kein RR aber Bergradl gern und jederzeit. Zeitlich geht's halt fast nur am WE.

Ob Andechs oder Isar oder Würm..mir egal. Für mich ist Isar natürlich von der Anfahrt günstig, aber wenns gar so nass ist sind die Trails nur bedingt spaßig... Forstwegsurfen ist allerdings noch kommunikativer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (18. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wäre auch "sofort" dabei  , gerne abends auch mal zum abendlichen Laubrascheln und danach irgendwo im Warmen einkehren. Lampis hätte ich 2 weitere zum Verleihen 
Die Gegend ist mir eigentlich auch egal - Töfftöff hätte ich zur Verfügung 
Reine Mädelstour hätte was, bin auch nur immer mit Mann/Männern unterwegs. Rädertypus wäre auch fast egal, Allmountain, Hardtail, RR, Crosser. Zeitlich wäre ich durch Bürozeiten gebunden und Wochenende ab und an zu Schwiepa nach Norden.
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn da was zustande käme


----------



## Mrs_Jones (19. Oktober 2009)

na und ich erst... 
muss ja momentan allein fahren, weil mein Göttergatte ein bekennender Schönwetter-und-mindestens-20-Grad-warm-Fahrer ist 
Ich wär eigentlich bei allem dabei: RR, Trailsurfen, oder einfach nur Forstautobahn-Kaffeeklatsch   meinetwegen auch Laufen zum Punktesammeln...
Ich wohne im Münchner Osten, kann aber überall hinkommen


----------



## bambam81 (19. Oktober 2009)

Sodala und da ich mich ja jetzt auch ab und zu (geplanter weise) mit dem MTB fortbewegen möchte, hab ich mich auch angemeldet 
 Komme nämlich von den RR-Ladies aus dem Nachbarforum 

Gruss Conny


----------



## mtbbee (19. Oktober 2009)

Mrs_Jones schrieb:


> ...  weil mein Göttergatte ein bekennender Schönwetter-und-mindestens-20-Grad-warm-Fahrer ist




 da haben wir ja das gleiche Schicksal ... meiner trainiert dann lieber auf der Rolle anstatt frische Luft zu schnappen - bei knapp 10grad ist bei ihm Schluß oder ich muß einen guten Tag erwischen


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> meiner trainiert dann lieber auf der Rolle



:kotz:

Das habe ich letzten Winter notgedrungen getan, wann immer es eben ging. Ging nicht oft... - und wenn, dann gerade mal eine dreiviertel bis Stunde. Aber ich durfte leider so gut wie nicht aus dem Haus, wegen meines total platten Immunsystems. Aber in diesen Winter starte ich mit 3.000 Leukozyten!


----------



## Mrs_Jones (19. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> meiner trainiert dann lieber auf der Rolle anstatt frische Luft zu schnappen -



meiner macht das geschickter: er macht einfach gaaaar nix


----------



## jjules (19. Oktober 2009)

Diesen Sonntag hätt ich gut Zeit... Zeit, Lust, Pläne? Wetter??
Mal schauen... vielleicht juckts mich morgen genug um mal wieder aufs Radl zu steigen.. das 1. Mal seit über ner Woche!! Krass irgendwie... und krass das ich das jetzt krass find *g*


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag hätt ich gut Zeit... Zeit, Lust, Pläne? Wetter??




Zeit: Ja
Lust: Ja
Pläne: Nein
Wetter:


----------



## mtbbee (19. Oktober 2009)

Mrs_Jones schrieb:


> meiner macht das geschickter: er macht einfach gaaaar nix



habs gerade vorgelesen und erntete ein zustimmendes 



jjules schrieb:


> Mal schauen... vielleicht juckts mich morgen genug um mal wieder aufs Radl zu steigen.. das 1. Mal seit über ner Woche!! Krass irgendwie... und krass das ich das jetzt krass find *g*



morgen Abend? da wäre ich dabei ... Lampis habe ich - tagsüber muß ich mein Konto aufpeppen ums Hobby zu finanzieren


zum nächsten Wochenende (danke Bergradlerin für Dein Listing  )

Zeit: Nein (fahre Donnerstag abend für ein langes Wochenende nach Berlin)
Lust: Ja
Pläne: Ja (Grunewald crossen)
Wetter: Fr/Sa: Regen, So: besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (20. Oktober 2009)

> morgen Abend? da wäre ich dabei ... Lampis habe ich - tagsüber muß ich mein Konto aufpeppen ums Hobby zu finanzieren



Nö wär heute eher ne Morgen Runde gewesen. Komm gerade zurück von ner Laufrunde.. Radl hätt zu lang gedauert. Ich freu mich schon auf die Zeitumstellung, dann sieht man früher wieder was.
Heut abend hab ich nämlich keine Zeit... aber sonst gern mal. Wo genau bist du denn her?


----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> ... aber sonst gern mal. Wo genau bist du denn her?



Thalkirchen wohne ich ... Nähe Tierpark - schaue auf den alten Bahnhof mehr oder weniger


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Thalkirchen wohne ich ... Nähe Tierpark - schaue auf den alten Bahnhof mehr oder weniger



...und kennt unter Garantie alle Wurzeln der Isartrails namentlich!


----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...und kennt unter Garantie alle Wurzeln der Isartrails namentlich!


und die derzeitigen Schlammlöcher


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> und die derzeitigen Schlammlöcher



Du Mädchen!  

Für Fango zahlen wir viel Geld. Aber sobald es Schlamm heißt...  Iiiihh!!


----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Du Mädchen!
> 
> Für Fango zahlen wir viel Geld. Aber sobald es Schlamm heißt...  Iiiihh!!




ich schäm mich auch  - schmoll - aber das Räder putzen bleibt immer an mir hängen  (hab' ihn schlecht erzogen, ich weiß )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> das Räder putzen bleibt immer an mir hängen



Gartenschlauch und Brunox!  
Für den Winter reicht auch Katzenwäsche...


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie schaugts am Sonntag aus? Zeit, Lust zum Biken?  

Das Wetter... Hm... Nix genaues weiß man nicht, oder?


----------



## jjules (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätt Lust. Habs Radeln schon fast verlernt..
Wo? 
Mir wär Münchner Ecke recht weil ich ggfs. nicht soo mobil bin am Sonntag. Es sei denn mich nimmt jemand mit?!

Fangopackungen an der Isar? Weihertour so Richtung Deiniger Weiher usw.? Irgendwas im Starnberger Eck?


----------



## Mrs_Jones (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin leider noch nicht wieder fit :-( vielleicht nächste Woche...
LG Kathrin


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mein Radl auch ins Auto schmeißen und ein paar Kilometer Anreise in Kauf nehmen - wenn das Wetter passt. Muss halt a bissl aufpassen auf mein Immunsystem...


----------



## jjules (24. Oktober 2009)

Servus Gina,
also ich hätt morgen n paar Stunden Zeit. Zwar nicht ewig, aber gern so am Vormittag, Mittag, frühen Nachmittag... bisher sinds ja nur wir zwei.
Wenn sich was zam geht ists schön, wenn nicht, halt ein andermal.
Kannst mit per PM kontaktieren.. könnten ja evtl. noch telefonieren

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2009)

jjules und ich haben telefoniert und für morgen um die Mittagszeit eine Runde Wörthsee-Andechs angedacht - wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wer kurzfristig Lust und Zeit hat, mitzuradeln... einfach hier oder per PN melden. Ich schaue morgen bis etwa 11 Uhr hier nochmals rein.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2009)

Also wir haben´s gepackt und hatten bei schönem Spätherbstwetter unseren Spaß auf den Trails zwischen Wörthsee, Pilsensee und Ammersee (sprich, wir waren unterwegs von Inning nach Andechs). Ab und an war Schieben und ein Mal sogar mal Klettern angesagt - der Herbst hat halt doch seine Spuren hinterlassen... 

Schee war´s!  

(jjules, Du solltest nicht vergessen, ein Foto Deines nagelneuen, aber inzwischen schon stark angeschmutzen "Ladies-Bikes"    zu schießen!)


----------



## jjules (25. Oktober 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Musst es drüben vorstellen, bei den Ladies-Bikes, damit es alle sehen können. Wer weiß schon, wer sich hierher verirrt.

Hier habe ich einen kurzen "Bericht" zur gestrigen Tour geschrieben. Wen es also interessiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (26. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hier habe ich einen kurzen "Bericht" zur gestrigen Tour geschrieben. Wen es also interessiert...




cool !!! toll das Ihr es geschafft habt zusammen die Gegend (neu) zu entdecken  - der durchschnittliche Pulsbereich ist jedoch heftig  - mit Euch fahre ich jedenfalls nicht - da bekommt man ja 
das habt Ihr nun davon  müßt alleine fahren


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> mit Euch fahre ich jedenfalls nicht - da bekommt man ja
> das habt Ihr nun davon  müßt alleine fahren



Nix da, wir Alten müssen nur die flotte Jugend etwas bremsen. Ich habe da auch schon eine Idee: Sand im Getriebe, äh... Rahmen!


----------



## jjules (8. November 2009)

Morgen Mädelz,
ich hätt heut Bock auf ein paar Stunden Biken um
München rum. Hat jemand spontan Zeit und
Lust?
Gern so ab 11:00, 12:00.
Lg
julia


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Schade, ich bin noch im Schwarzwald...


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Schade, ich bin noch im Schwarzwald...



Dann wink ich da mal rüber


----------



## jjules (8. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Schade, ich bin noch im Schwarzwald...


Naja, da ist's doch auch schön oder?

Aber kommts Mädelz, i mag net schon wieder alleine losziehen... ist zwar auch schön, aber lange nicht sooo schön.

Bin für alles zu haben heut, vom gmütlichen Dahinrollen über Forsttrails bis hin zu Isar Schlammschlachten.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Isartrails?! Ich würde so gern! Aber wird fahren erst mittags von hier (zwischen FDS und RW) wieder nach Hause. Das wird nix mehr...


----------



## jjules (8. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Isartrails?! Ich würde so gern! Aber wird fahren erst mittags von hier (zwischen FDS und RW) wieder nach Hause. Das wird nix mehr...



Des habt's jetzt davon! Bin alleine losgezogen
und war echt gut drauf! Viele Stücke wo ich mich
sonst anstell gingen heut einfach richtig gut!!
Ich liebe mein neues Bike!!!

Gina, demnächst gern mal 'gmütlich Isar o. Forsttrails!
Ich arbeite noch an der ultimativen Forsttrailrunde!!
Ca. ne Stunde zusammenhängender Haustürtrails
hab ich schon!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Ja ja ja... JAAAA!!! Wann?    Au, verdammt, nächstes WE bin ich schon wieder im Schwarzwald, von Freitag bis in die nächste Woche rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (8. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ja ja ja... JAAAA!!! Wann?    Au, verdammt, nächstes WE bin ich schon wieder im Schwarzwald, von Freitag bis in die nächste Woche rein...



Was machst eigentlich immer im Schwarzwald??

Joa, unter der Woche ist's bei mir etwas eng,
höchstens mal noch an nem Urlaubstag!!??
Hab noch ne Handvoll..

Lg


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

Was ich da mache? Biken!  

Nö, nicht nur. Wir haben dort eine Wohnung und Uli muss immer wieder dorthin, weil sie dort viele Mandanten hat. Und diesmal musste (und muss) ich mit, weil ich dort auch welche habe...

Diese Woche ist das Wetter ja wohl  :kotz:  Oder?


----------



## Fie (9. November 2009)

Dieser graue Himmel ist grauenhaft. Wie soll man da Motivation bekommen?

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Wochenstart!


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## spengleschieber (10. November 2009)

hallo madels!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. November 2009)

Ladies, ich bin am WE nun doch im Lande statt im Ländle!


----------



## jjules (13. November 2009)

> Ladies, ich bin am WE nun doch im Lande statt im Ländle!



Coole Sache. Du hast nicht zufällig spontan heut nachmittag Zeit oder?
Ich hab nämlich frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2009)

Doch, ich hab Zeit!    Wollte gegen Mittag bei dem genialen Wetter ein Stündchen in den Wald zum Techniktraining fahren - allerdings mit dem Panzer... Also nix mit Tour oder so, sondern nur so rumspielen. 

Muss aber in der Nähe von Zuhause bleiben, weil ich, sobald ich friere, heim in die heiße Wanne muss. Mein Immunsystem ist halt durch die Chemo am Boden...


----------



## Freeriderin (6. Januar 2010)

Servus,
ich wär dabei, wohn in der Nähe von Tölz, bin unter der Woche in München am arbeiten.

Isar wär was.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Januar 2010)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Isar wär was.



Dort ist im Moment das hier angesagt:  



Ein paar Grad wärmer wäre gut. Und dann: Schlammschlacht!


----------



## Freeriderin (8. Januar 2010)

Erstmal Schneeschlacht , ich fahr noch , bzw. drifte , mal schaun ob wirklich soviel Schnee kommt, wie angesagt.


----------

